# Coping with ADHD



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey friends! 
So, I've recently used up all my medication and won't have a doctor's appointment later this week to get a refill on my prescription. I need my medication in order to concentrate /properly/. When I'm unmedicated, like now, it's rather hard to focus on my school assignments and I have to take -forever- to do them due to this, example, when I'm doing readings for classes, it usually takes me a smaller amount of time, but when unmedicated, it takes me usually double or more of the time because I need to continously reread and reread and reread.
So I was wondering, if anyone, who has ADHD, can offer some coping strategies when they do not have their medication for a set period of time?


----------



## SweetSunshine7 (Jan 28, 2015)

Maybe pick up some St. John's Wart. Take it throughout the day until you feel a little more focused.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't have it, but I've heard a good amount of white noise can help. The theory goes that people with ADHD need more stimulation in order to focus, and words on a page are just so boring.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

SweetSunshine7 said:


> Maybe pick up some St. John's Wart. Take it throughout the day until you feel a little more focused.


I see, I'll go to the store and pick some up this week just in case if I run out of my prescription.



the_natrix said:


> I don't have it, but I've heard a good amount of white noise can help. The theory goes that people with ADHD need more stimulation in order to focus, and words on a page are just so boring.


I have one, Ill try that. Thanks!


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Willpower man. Build it up. That's the primary way I manage my ADHD. I don't take medication for it and I have a bad case of it.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Only recently diagnosed, but i've been coping for 22 years without medication, so here are my tips!

- If a task requires little thought, put on some stand up! I started listening to standup at work and it made the 8 hours seem like 4 and it filled up the rest of the "static" that usually occupies my thoughts

- If you're having trouble starting something, set a time for yourself to finish or set up a kind of reward system for yourself. "if i finish this math problem, i'll go get a coffee" or "if i finish a paragraph for my paper, I get 5 minutes on reddit" etc.

- If you're having trouble reading, try walking while reading! I've always found that staying moving helps me think better and it gives your body something to do (which i've found is really important haha)

dunno if thats helpful. yeah.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

TrailMix said:


> Only recently diagnosed, but i've been coping for 22 years without medication, so here are my tips!
> 
> - If a task requires little thought, put on some stand up! I started listening to standup at work and it made the 8 hours seem like 4 and it filled up the rest of the "static" that usually occupies my thoughts
> 
> ...


Just a question. If one is unable to leave one's seat such as being in a classroom or an office, is there another way to concentrate on reading?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

If you want some medicine replacements: DMAE and/or modafinil are absolute gems. DMAE takes about 2 weeks to notice the difference though, but you do feel the stimulatory effects right away.

Start supplementing magnesium as well (the more absorption you get, the better! So stay AWAY from magnesium oxide and go for a higher more bioavailable compound). It helps with sleep, which helps with relaxation during the day.

Stay away from caffeine. Caffeine and ADHD - no go.

If you want non-medicine advice, here's what I do:

1) Carry out the task with someone. Having a partner who's focused on getting the job done makes me get the job done, and stay focused too.

2) Make it a habit! For example, if you want to get in some reading everyday, do it at a specific time of day, everyday. Like I do about 20-30 minutes reading at 9pm everyday when my alarm goes off.

3) Have alarms for everything. I have about 10 alarms that run at various times of the day to remind me to do various things (helps to enforce the habit).

4) Have someone check up on you, or someone you don't want to let down... I tell someone I really care about that I want to do X by Y amount of time, and he knows to check up on me to make sure I've done it. And I _HATE_ letting him down, so it always gets done. And this always works, without fail. He's just too awesome to let down :crying:

Anyway, that's what's helped me! Hope they work for you as well.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

LuvGen said:


> Just a question. If one is unable to leave one's seat such as being in a classroom or an office, is there another way to concentrate on reading?


Um... not that I've found. If its a story, I can read it, but if it's just text then theres no way I can read it anyway... I guess my advice was more for articles and story stuff 

Maybe music? Or find an environment thats good for you. I have an easier time concentrating in certain places.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Another thing you can do is build a routine. ADHD'ers hate routine, sure, but it's actually one of the most beneficial things to us. This will help keep us organized, structured, and give pressure to make appointments and fulfill tasks and the more pressure the better, things will eventually become a habit for you and you will be more stabilized.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I listen to drone or sleep-inducing music if nothing else. Coffee also helps. I'll +1 establishing some sort of routine -- doesn't always help but it can. Every morning I wake up, I wash dishes and do other menial chores. 

I hear exercise helps but I'm lazy so often I just get up and move around instead. I've found that I *think better* when I'm in motion. Sitting still just makes me zone out. My ideas flow more easily and my mind gets on track when I'm moving. I usually swing things around like sticks or shoot things with this little nerf gun I have. Talking through things out loud also helps. Might sound childish but it actually helps me focus. If you pace while on the phone or shuffle constantly then it might be an indicator that this sort of thing could help you too.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey I just discovered this one... 90% cocoa (supreme) dark chocolate. eat a shit ton of that and the stimulants will have you calm and relaxed. I think they are caffeine and theobromine primarily. Not enough to make you crazy either.


----------



## wanderlusts (Dec 15, 2014)

Slagathor said:


> Hey friends!
> So, I've recently used up all my medication and won't have a doctor's appointment later this week to get a refill on my prescription. I need my medication in order to concentrate /properly/. When I'm unmedicated, like now, it's rather hard to focus on my school assignments and I have to take -forever- to do them due to this, example, when I'm doing readings for classes, it usually takes me a smaller amount of time, but when unmedicated, it takes me usually double or more of the time because I need to continously reread and reread and reread.
> So I was wondering, if anyone, who has ADHD, can offer some coping strategies when they do not have their medication for a set period of time?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Scarlet Begonias said:


> Find someone who sells it and buy more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've gotten a pillbox and made a habit of contacting my primary care physician before it runs out .
Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Hey I just discovered this one... 90% cocoa (supreme) dark chocolate. eat a shit ton of that and the stimulants will have you calm and relaxed. I think they are caffeine and theobromine primarily. Not enough to make you crazy either.


I could see stimulants providing focus, but not relaxation. Cocoa happens to be rather high in copper, magnesium, and manganese, those might be able to calm you down.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Hey I just discovered this one... 90% cocoa (supreme) dark chocolate. eat a shit ton of that and the stimulants will have you calm and relaxed. I think they are caffeine and theobromine primarily. Not enough to make you crazy either.





the_natrix said:


> I could see stimulants providing focus, but not relaxation. Cocoa happens to be rather high in copper, magnesium, and manganese, those might be able to calm you down.



Thank god I like banana chocolate protein powder smoothies :"-)


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Exercise and don't eat a lot during the day or whenever you need to concentrate. Not eating allows more blood to the brain


----------

